# Excel Unterschiedliche Zellen vergleichen und den übereinstimmenden Wert kopieren



## Rolltz (5. Februar 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe folgendes Problem:


Ich habe eine alte Tabelle mit unterschiedlichen Inhalten:
z.B.

Tabelle 1:
           A                                           B                              C                      D                             E
Prozessschritt                   Prozessname                min           durchschnitt                max
           1                                    aufstehen                     1                      2                               3
           2                                    zähne putzen´              1                      3                               5
           3                                    frühstück                       5                     10                             15

Jetzt habe ich noch eine aktualisierte Tabelle mit ähnlichen Inhalten

Tabelle 2:
           A                               B                               C                        D             E                  F
Prozessschritt        Prozessname    alter prozessname    min  durchschnitt     max
           1                        aufstehen                                                                         
           2                        anziehen                                                                          
           3                         frühstück                                                                
           4                      zähne putzen

Mein Problem ist nun folgendes:
Zu alten Prozessschritten sind neue dazu gekommen, damit ändern sich der Name(für neue) und die reihenfolge des Prozessschrittes.  In Tabelle 2 habe ich noch keine Zeiten aufnehmen können. Für die übereinstimmenden Prozessschritte aus beiden Tabellen kann ich die Zeiten aus Tabelle 1 nehmen.
Die Frage ist nur jetzt: wie bekomme ich die Zeiten aus dem einen Tabellenblatt in das andere. Ich kann, bzw. will es nicht manuell machen, weil es sich um über 1000 Prozessschritte handelt.

Mein erster Schritt war folgender:

ich habe einen abgleich der zellen der Prozessschritte gemacht um zu erkennen, welche übereinstimmen und welche nicht. Dazu folgende Formel:

In Tabelle 2 unter alter Prozessschritt also Spalte C Zeile 1: 
=wenn(zählenwenn(Tabelle1!$B$1:$B$100;B1);"ok";"nicht vorhanden")

jetzt zeigt er mir nur welche es gibt und welche nicht. ich möchte aber dass excel mir zu der übereinstimmung, den alten prozessnamen (zurKontrolle, muss nicht zwingend sein) und die zeiten in meine Tabelle 2 aus Tabelle 1 kopiert. das kriege ich nicht hin.
Für die neuen Prozessschritte bleiben die zeiten erstmal weg, klar, es gibt ja noch keine.

HIIIIIILFE!

vielen dank schonmal für eure hilfe.

Gruß

roland


----------



## Leola13 (5. Februar 2009)

Hai,

wenn ich dein Beispiel richtig verstanden habe, könntest du über einen SVERWEIS die Sache regeln.

In Tabelle 2 in C einen SVERWEIS der auf B in Tabelle 1 referenziert und dann entsprechend den Wert anzeigt, oder aber nicht, wenn nicht vorhanden.

Ciao Stefan


----------

